# Favourite Day of the week



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What is your Favourite Day of the week?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I always like Friday. School is over, get to relax, watch TV and wait until monday for to start again.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going to be boring and say Saturday!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Hmm. Friday for me~ The weekend just beginning... nomnomnom.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Friday! It's family night and the beginning of the weekend. And everyone @ work is in a good mood!*


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

As I thought, Saturday is taking the cake!

And then I noticed that someone voted Thursday...


* *


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

As stated everyone is on a good mood on friday. Such a great day. Beginning of the weekend. My saturdays are slow and somewhat boring most of the time lol, but friday is a day where i get to chill at home all night which is my favorite part of the day, yet i still did something active that day too. Saturday you start getting the feeling of oh noes its almost sunday and that is bad because on sunday it is almost monday!
Friday is great all day long. On saturday at the end you're like welp its almost sunday and the weekend is half way over


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad someone voted Thursday. I feel bad for the other days, they seem so lonely and unloved.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Thursday.

Work is always slow on thursdays and I tend to always have good luck on thursdays.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Saturday.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Friday, such joy knowing that there is an ENTIRE weekend ahead of you.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Going to say Saturday because it's the weekend, and Doctor Who.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Sunday!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Friday. But please gawd not that song.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like Sunday. I get to go to church and sing in the choir... and, in the evening, I have rehearsal for a community chorus. I get to sing all day... and with tenors, basses, and altos (as well as the other sopranos).


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

On a 'normal' schedual I like Saturday because you can both sleep in and stay up late since there is nothing the next day.
On MY normal schedual these days I do still like Saturdays even though it doesn't actually make much difference. 

But aside from the practical aspects of the day, I've always been partial to Thursdays, dunno why, it just.... 'feels like me'? I like the name because I like the th sound and it makes me think of norse-gods and thunder :wink: I suppose this was also reiforced in junior high when my school had all the electives on tuesday and thursday so that's when I got to do fun classes.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I like Fridays. I feel bad that Monday gets no love. I'd still choose a Monday over a Wednesday... If that made any difference?


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Wednesday because noone else does anything on it so you can just get things done.


----------

